# Irrigation Spray Heads Keep Coming Out of Alignment?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello,
I've noticed this year that several of my fan-spray style irrigation heads keep coming out of alignment. It happens pretty much every time it comes on. It's the black stem that you grab hold of and turn it, not the nozzle, that keeps rotating as that particular zone shuts off and it sucks back into the ground.
What is causing this all of the sudden on not just one, but several spray heads all on the same zone? Every time my irrigation runs I pull up my security cameras to check on them, and sure enough they are soaking the fence or the sidewalk and not the grass :bd: I'm unsure of the brand of heads, sorry.

Thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------

